# Large American male hilariously failing at finding clothing



## catchyusername (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm 6'3" and pushing 270lbs. I was advised by another large person that finding clothes in Dubai for people like us is near impossible, and its just easier to get clothes from home. Is this true? I've only been here a week and I can't say I have performed and exhaustive search, but so far it seems like XXL here means L in American sizes.

To all other Americans I am sorry for perpetuating the stereotype.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
We were in Dalma Mall today (in Abu Dhabi) and noticed that a new shop is opening soon that will offer clothes up to XXXXXL (yes 5XL) - surely these will cover most sizes!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Try these Guys.
Big & Tall - A Speciality Store for over-sized menswear


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

This is true. Create a Shop & Ship account and get everything from the states. It is even much cheaper.

I was about your size (125 Kgs) and this was the only way I can get decent clothing. I have dropped 25 KGs in the past 6 months and only since then I started finding more options here.

I am not saying it is completely impossible to find clothes, it is just difficult.

I don't know what's wrong with people who import stuff here, yesterday I was trying to buy some Reef slippers for my summer vacation and the biggest size was 8. Are there any guys who wear 8 ? That's my wife's size and she's petite !


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

A.Abbass said:


> I don't know what's wrong with people who import stuff here,


Nothing.

You're an extreme minority in Dubai where at a guess, two thurds of the polulation are from the Philippines and India and are at average 5 feet 4 inches tall and weigh less than half of your weight.

They import what sells for the majority.

This isn't the USA as we have to keep reminding our US friends and its why this place is nice to live


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Have you considered using a tailor. I have had suits made to measure and they always came out well.


----------



## catchyusername (Jul 28, 2014)

LesFroggitts said:


> Have you considered using a tailor. I have had suits made to measure and they always came out well.


I will probably use a tailor in the future, I'm not only large but I also have some atypical proportions. However, I am currently in an entry level position and I need an option that doesn't break the budget. I have no doubt a tailor can make a suit to fit a thick body, but can they do it at a price that fits a slim wallet?


----------



## catchyusername (Jul 28, 2014)

A.Abbass said:


> This is true. Create a Shop & Ship account and get everything from the states. It is even much cheaper.
> 
> I was about your size (125 Kgs) and this was the only way I can get decent clothing. I have dropped 25 KGs in the past 6 months and only since then I started finding more options here.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice, A.Abass; I'll check out Shop & Ship. Congrats on dropping the weight, I'm currently chasing that dream myself.

I hear you on the shoes too. My lady is a 9 herself. Though I did manage to procure a pair or two at Payless Shoes that were size 13, you might want to check them out yourself.


----------



## catchyusername (Jul 28, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> We were in Dalma Mall today (in Abu Dhabi) and noticed that a new shop is opening soon that will offer clothes up to XXXXXL (yes 5XL) - surely these will cover most sizes!
> Cheers
> Steve


Thanks Stevesolar, did you happen to see the name of the shop?


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

catchyusername said:


> Thanks for the advice, A.Abass; I'll check out Shop & Ship. Congrats on dropping the weight, I'm currently chasing that dream myself.
> 
> I hear you on the shoes too. My lady is a 9 herself. Though I did manage to procure a pair or two at Payless Shoes that were size 13, you might want to check them out yourself.


I am trying to lose 25 more Kgs as 75 was my original weight before moving to the GCC !!

So if you are new here you should be VERY aware of the fact GCC makes our weight problem worse.

I order all shoes & slippers from the states, you get shoes from Ralph Lauren for instance for half the price during sale. You get more discounts even on cheaper brands. Shop & Shop doesn't charge much as well. Account opening fees should be around 170 Dhs.

I put on size 11 so it's not that hard to get shoes over here, expensive though sometimes.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> Nothing.
> 
> You're an extreme minority in Dubai where at a guess, two thurds of the polulation are from the Philippines and India and are at average 5 feet 4 inches tall and weigh less than half of your weight.
> 
> ...


I am very aware of this fact, however I expect the slippers shelves to have most shoes on the lower size and a few for people our size.

If they run a brand, they have obligations to meet the requirements of everyone, they can't just only import (what sells). In our industry we provide services that doesn't sell and that even leads us to lose money, but we have obligations to serve everyone.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

catchyusername said:


> Thanks Stevesolar, did you happen to see the name of the shop?


Adventure HQ (Tent Section)


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

A.Abbass said:


> If they run a brand, they have obligations to meet the requirements of everyone, they can't just only import (what sells).


Erm, yes they can. 

Remember I said about this not being the USA ? Obligation - what are you on about ? There is no 'obligation'.



A.Abbass said:


> IIn our industry we provide services that doesn't sell and that even leads us to lose money, but we have obligations to serve everyone.


This doesn't apply in the retail industry - why would it ?

Lose that mindset and you'll not come across as an American.

So you haven't missed the issue - this is not America. The rules and economy is different here. Not right, not wrong - just different.

:eyebrows:


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> Erm, yes they can.
> 
> Remember I said about this not being the USA ? Obligation - what are you on about ? There is no 'obligation'.
> 
> ...



I get it, however most of these brands are supposedly American ones


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

A.Abbass said:


> I get it, however most of these brands are supposedly American ones


Indeed, but your 'I get it' statement seems to contradict your earlier belief that there is some obligations. The fact they are American is utterly irrelevant was the point that I was making bluntly. Most retailers here are not behoven to the home country operations and have little or no obligations other than to pay for the kit they order. Its one of the reasons why after sales service is rubbish - they have no backup. 

That aside, one of my team is 6 feet 7 inches tall, size 14 feet and can only get stuff imported via mail order. Thats the best way to go as previously suggested - it just takes a little advance planning and as he reminds me, its good reason not to go browsing in the shops with his OH as there won;t be anything that fits him.

If you're living in the arctic, don't complain about the lack of beachwear


----------



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

Hey, check out Debenhams. They have a brand i believe called "Maine". I normally wear a XXL in clothes from let's say USA brands like Old Navy, or Banana Republic, or Macy's type brands like Hilfiger, Perry Ellis, Guess, etc....but this company "Maine" I'm swimming in the XXL, the XL actually fits me ok. So this is something to look into and they go up to XXXL.


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

catchyusername said:


> I'm 6'3" and pushing 270lbs. I was advised by another large person that finding clothes in Dubai for people like us is near impossible, and its just easier to get clothes from home. Is this true? I've only been here a week and I can't say I have performed and exhaustive search, but so far it seems like XXL here means L in American sizes.
> 
> To all other Americans I am sorry for perpetuating the stereotype.


It is true, its very difficult to find large size clothes in Dubai. Definetly no mall here caters for my size. I am 6"3 and 350lbs, and find myself order most stuff over the net. Amazon has a good section. bigmen.com is an other one to recommend. The rest I all bring in when on vacation....


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

There is a separate section for large sized clothes in Splash at Centrepoint in Mall of the Emirates. Not sure about other centrepoint stores.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm sure I remember seeing a big person section in one of the stores in Marina Mall. Iconic maybe?


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

Just walked past the Big and Tall store in Bur Dubai. According to their shop window they do sizes up to 15XL.


----------

